# Waverunner Audio // Celestial Guitar - 1.1b update



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 18, 2019)

We're giving away a MacBook Pro. Purchase OMNIS, our everything bundle for the same price (or a little more depending where you are) and get Celestial Guitar + every library released to date, 3 exclusive libraries, 2 upcoming releases and be in with a 1/300 chance of winning the most powerful MacBook Pro available. Existing customer? Email [email protected]unneraudio.com for your personalised discount code.

*CELESTIAL GUITAR v1.1b - NOW AVAILABLE*
£149/€149/$149

- - - - -
1.1b U P D A T E

Update 1.1b introduces a complete overhaul of the GUI and adds a new, dry chain for the min/maj plucked and strummed chords, singles, harmonics, fingered trem and drum stick textures.

Update walkthrough coming tomorrow.

- - - - -
N E W - D E M O

A new Celestial Guitar demo from Rotho:



- - - - -

L I S T E N



- - - - -

- - - - -

O B S E R V E





- - - - -





Waverunner Audio cinemagraph #1 : "_Celestial Guitar, capture_"

- - - - -
​
Ross


----------



## axb312 (Oct 21, 2019)

Aren't 48 hours up yet?

Also, didn't you have a sale a while ago in anticipation of the trumpets A2 release...? Was looking forward to it...


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 21, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Aren't 48 hours up yet?
> 
> Also, didn't you have a sale a while ago in anticipation of the trumpets A2 release...? Was looking forward to it...


Business days (hours)...?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 21, 2019)

I may have lost a day downloading exotic fonts for the teaser... just to be seduced back to Lato via Proxima Nova whilst looking apologetically at Publica Sans (still worth every penny).

Coming v soon... with nice typography.


----------



## CGR (Oct 21, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> I may have lost a day downloading exotic fonts for the teaser... just to be seduced back to Lato via Proxima Nova whilst looking apologetically at Publica Sans (still worth every penny).
> 
> Coming v soon... with nice typography.



Just don't be tempted to use Papyrus:


----------



## Guffy (Oct 21, 2019)

John's Guitar is still my go-to and favourite acoustic guitar library since i bought it last year.
I can't even listen to the teaser but i have a feeling it's gonna be good 😁


----------



## rottoy (Oct 22, 2019)

CGR said:


> Just don't be tempted to use Papyrus:


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 22, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Aren't 48 hours up yet?
> 
> Also, didn't you have a sale a while ago in anticipation of the trumpets A2 release...? Was looking forward to it...



Trumpets a2 getting there (post- 'Seven Days 2019' release).



CGR said:


> Just don't be tempted to use Papyrus:




Absolutely incredible, ha!

Was a moment there... it didn't look too bad, maybe I'll release some 'directors cut' trailers using Papyrus. Petition to get Papyrus added to the forum font list? @Mike Greene ...



Guffy said:


> John's Guitar is still my go-to and favourite acoustic guitar library since i bought it last year.
> I can't even listen to the teaser but i have a feeling it's gonna be good 😁



Ah thanks Guffy, it's the guitar my brothers and I learned to play on so it's got a special place in my heart, glad it's getting some love out there.



rottoy said:


>



Great, now I want donuts. I mean...


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 22, 2019)

Celestial Guitar Trailer:

​


----------



## axb312 (Oct 22, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Trumpets a2 getting there (post- 'Seven Days 2019' release).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When is Seven Days 2019?
Celestial Guitar sounds good btw!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 22, 2019)

Trailer sounds good and leads to some obvious questions  

"Soon" in the meaning of: month, weeks, days ?

Any Intro/sale like that great one with the seven days planned for this new series ?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 22, 2019)

axb312 said:


> When is Seven Days 2019?
> Celestial Guitar sounds good btw!



Seven Days '19 should be hitting mid-late November. The 'should be' comes down to how much work is involved in releasing seven libraries over seven days, plus updating last years sees juggling fourteen libraries at once. I'm putting in 12 hour days, so depends how that holds up!



KarlHeinz said:


> Trailer sounds good and leads to some obvious questions
> 
> "Soon" in the meaning of: month, weeks, days ?
> 
> Any Intro/sale like that great one with the seven days planned for this new series ?



Thank you! Soon is similar to above, announced as the target is the coming 2-3 weeks.

The Celestial Frontiers series will see a shift into a higher price bracket with Celestial Guitar falling in at around £149/€149/$149 . Seven Days '19 will be similar to last year, very low prices for the fundraiser and free updates here and there for last years range and of course, for every sale a tree will be planted.


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 25, 2019)

This sounds beautiful! Will there be an intro price?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 31, 2019)

motomotomoto said:


> This sounds beautiful! Will there be an intro price?



Thank you. Yes, intro price will be £99/€99/$99 !

- - - - -

Here's a free taster patch (bowed tremolo) that lends itself to some Halloween themed sounds...



- - - - -







- - - - -

http://bit.ly/2pwGP7N (DOWNLOAD FREE PATCH : DISTORTED TREMOLO)

(requires full Kontakt 5.8+)

- - - - -​


----------



## motomotomoto (Oct 31, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thank you. Yes, intro price will be £99/€99/$99 !
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...




awesome! im holding out for the full thing


----------



## sydcomposer (Nov 1, 2019)

Teaser patch sounds nice... Looking forward to hearing more. 

FYI the sample from F1>G1 isn't tuned right. Those keys should sound 4 semitones lower.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 1, 2019)

sydcomposer said:


> Teaser patch sounds nice... Looking forward to hearing more.
> 
> FYI the sample from F1>G1 isn't tuned right. Those keys should sound 4 semitones lower.



Ghouls in the system! Thanks, sorted!


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 1, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thank you. Yes, intro price will be £99/€99/$99 !
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...




Intrigued. Looking forward to the complete instrument as well.


----------



## motomotomoto (Nov 1, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thank you. Yes, intro price will be £99/€99/$99 !
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> ...




Quick question... will there be any acoustic guitar patches? I didn't hear any in the demo but would love some in this style.


----------



## WaveRider (Nov 1, 2019)

Release date?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 2, 2019)

motomotomoto said:


> Quick question... will there be any acoustic guitar patches? I didn't hear any in the demo but would love some in this style.



Celestial Guitar #1 is electric; in regards to acoustic, keep an eye on this years Seven Days...



WaveRider said:


> Release date?



Friday 8th November with promo period running through to 30th November.


----------



## nordicguy (Nov 8, 2019)

It looks like we're there (  ).


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 8, 2019)

All, needs a few more days marinating (aka a few tech issues).

Thank you very much for your interest and patience, a busy weekend here then and an exciting early next week to release! 

See you then,

Ross


----------



## motomotomoto (Nov 14, 2019)

Any closer to release?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 15, 2019)

I'd say I'm circa 2min31 Bear McCreary:



Which is good as it means 2min41 isn't far away:


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 15, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> I'd say I'm circa 2min31 Bear McCreary:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is good as it means 2min41 isn't far away:




That close, huh. Can't wait. No, literally, I cannot wait.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 15, 2019)

Any update on release date...?


----------



## motomotomoto (Dec 2, 2019)

?


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 7, 2019)

??


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 7, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> *All, needs a few more days marinating (aka a few tech issues).*
> _*
> Thank you very much for your interest and patience, a busy weekend here then and an exciting early next week to release!*_
> 
> ...


Umm... Tomorrow makes it 4 weeks... If you marinate something too long it turns to mush...


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 7, 2019)

Here's the first official demo!



It's only Celestial Guitar apart from the solo voice up to 1:01, then layered throughout. I wanted a guitar that suited orchestral cinematic tracks, so here it is in that context.

More soon. I should be banned from saying that word... more coming...


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 7, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> More soon. I should be banned from saying that word... more coming...


That’s ok. You can make it up to us with a sale.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey all, much appreciate your patience - excited/nervous/happy to say Celestial Guitar is now available!

- - - - -





- - - - -

*CELESTIAL GUITAR*
£149/€149/$149
£99/€99/$99
+25% lifetime voucher
Until 31st December 2019

- - - - -



- - - - -​


X-Bassist said:


> That’s ok. You can make it up to us with a sale.



Well, as you asked so nicely : here's a 10% code off as a thank you to everyone again for your patience, good through the promo period - cg1-vi10-sdlkm

Walkthrough and more demos coming.

Ross
​


----------



## motomotomoto (Dec 15, 2019)

Looking forward to the walkthrough. Love the tiny clips I heard in the preview video but can’t purchase without either a walkthrough or lots of demo tracks that are only using this library so I know what it can (and can’t) do.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 16, 2019)

motomotomoto said:


> Looking forward to the walkthrough. Love the tiny clips I heard in the preview video but can’t purchase without either a walkthrough or lots of demo tracks that are only using this library so I know what it can (and can’t) do.



Agree on the walk-through, but thank goodness there is more than enough time until the intro sale ends. Looking forward to it.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks guys,

here's a naked version of _Escape Velocity_, Celestial Guitar only:



_Singularity_ is Celestial Guitar only:



And big thanks to @AllenConstantine for his demo _Limitless_:


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 16, 2019)

In terms of what the library can and can't do, I suppose I should say something about that! So, I'd generally split sampling into two categories, one is perhaps more technical, an in-depth recreation of an instrument where you'd want to load it up and be able to do what that instrument does. With guitar, there are some amazing libraries with some incredible scripting, usually it seems based off of DI in, then in-the-box fx to sculpt the sound, which makes a lot of sense, it gives a lot of flexibility. But then often there's a vibe missing, the sound traveling through valves in an amp giving it a slight burn, then being pumped out of the cabs vibrating the cones and moving a whole lot of air.

The other end of the spectrum is capturing a certain 'sound' which makes the library incredible at that sound, but at the expense of flexibility, and this is where this library sits. It's wet, it's weighty, but it's a sound I don't think can be captured any other way. Also in terms of performance, the way musicians respond to the sound informs that performance, so when I recorded this, the handling of the guitar is in direct response to the sound. The obvious thing is to take a dry-di, which I did, but it's nothing compared to the wet, live sound which the performance is based on, it just doesn't seem to work which also makes sense.

I love this sound, it contains a Chain-DI which is clean and crisp, but it's also plumbed in through 2 large cabs in the studio with mid/side mics capturing the ambient wash. Amplified reverb captured in this way has a certain 'weight' you can't really find in-the-box and it's this sound I was really seeking. It means it works behind huge orchestral elements ala _Escape Velocity_, it can cut through or support. But it means you won't be programming in any licks or particularly fast chord writing. It's quite specific in that sense, perhaps more textual, but what it does I think it does incredibly well, and I'm not sure there are any other guitar sounds quite like what's on offer here.

Then regarding chords, I find performed chords to be far more pleasing than programmed chords, but then often there is just 1 option. Here there are x4rr per min and major chord.

Then there's a rich pool of source material to create sound-designed patches from, which are also included.

So it's definitely more of a textual guitar library as opposed to a performance guitar library. But it means it's an instant, distinct sound full of vibe that lends itself to this composing for media world of ours.

A few thoughts, best get on with the walkthrough!

Ross


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 16, 2019)

As a guitarist who grew up on post-rock and shoegaze, I have to say this is amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 16, 2019)

Sounds really, really, good but, as others have mentioned, I need a more detailed Walkthrough first before I jump on board...


----------



## motomotomoto (Dec 17, 2019)

TomaeusD said:


> As a guitarist who grew up on post-rock and shoegaze, I have to say this is amazing. Congratulations!



have you used the library? Any other thoughts 💭


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 17, 2019)

motomotomoto said:


> have you used the library? Any other thoughts 💭


Yes - I like it. Ross made a great point that the focus is not so much on have a fully tweakable guitar, but instant atmosphere. There's a lot of content and the sound is fantastic out of the box. The dynamics aren't bad at all but I'd prefer slightly stronger pick attack at highest velocities for single strings. But other than that I can see this being super useful, especially for anyone without a guitar+amp+pedals. There's still more I want to play with, many ambient patches. The arp patch is interesting because the velocity determines the speed of the arpeggio. If you repeatedly play a note fast you can get a tremolo effect but with multiple strings. But there is a dedicated tremolo patch, too.

EDIT: I also want to say the effects are glorious. I like the Shimmer chorus more than I expected. Everything is already drenched, though - so things like harmonics might need some treatment if you want a cleaner sound.


----------



## unclecheeks (Dec 21, 2019)

TomaeusD said:


> Yes - I like it. Ross made a great point that the focus is not so much on have a fully tweakable guitar, but instant atmosphere. There's a lot of content and the sound is fantastic out of the box. The dynamics aren't bad at all but I'd prefer slightly stronger pick attack at highest velocities for single strings. But other than that I can see this being super useful, especially for anyone without a guitar+amp+pedals. There's still more I want to play with, many ambient patches. The arp patch is interesting because the velocity determines the speed of the arpeggio. If you repeatedly play a note fast you can get a tremolo effect but with multiple strings. But there is a dedicated tremolo patch, too.
> 
> EDIT: I also want to say the effects are glorious. I like the Shimmer chorus more than I expected. Everything is already drenched, though - so things like harmonics might need some treatment if you want a cleaner sound.



Interested in this one. Any idea how it compares to the Spitfire Ambient Guitar? With the upcoming SF wish list sale, that puts it in close range, and 50gb of content vs 7. Although I’m not sure I’m blown away by the walkthrough. The playable guitar patches all sound a bit crunchy, and there are a ton of super washed out pads and odd sounds that I’m not sure I’ll have that much use for. Is there a good variety of “plonkable” patches in Celestial?

@waverunner - any idea when the video walkthrough for Celestial would be up? Hoping before the intro sale expires!


----------



## TomaeusD (Dec 22, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> Interested in this one. Any idea how it compares to the Spitfire Ambient Guitar? With the upcoming SF wish list sale, that puts it in close range, and 50gb of content vs 7. Although I’m not sure I’m blown away by the walkthrough. The playable guitar patches all sound a bit crunchy, and there are a ton of super washed out pads and odd sounds that I’m not sure I’ll have that much use for. Is there a good variety of “plonkable” patches in Celestial?


I don't have SF Ambient Guitar so I can't say how it compares, but in Celestial Guitar there are 9 clean patches that don't have distortion, but they are all wet with lots of reverb. My personal favorites for plonking are clean singles, chord arps and min/maj, and the harmonics, and the rest are fun (I love the bowed and tremolo patches). The Alpha Centauri set of patches feel a bit more like leftovers but I'm sure they could get some use. The Homeomorphism patches are more like synth plucks. I'd record a walkthrough if I had time but things just got real busy.

Some might consider $99 steep for the amount of content, but if you're looking for a particular sound it does it super well.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 23, 2019)

Any update on doing a detailed walkthrough?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey all, here's my first ever Waverunner walkthrough! May have got a little carried away with the playing so it's a little lengthy, but the bonus is you get a solid idea of what's going on with the library. Hope it's useful, any feedback or suggestions welcome, and hope you enjoy the library as much as I do.

​


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for the walkthrough. I really dig the sound of it. And clarified a bunch of question I had regarding the playability / articulations of this. Really looking forward to it now!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 30, 2019)

Overall this is really really good and a solid "buy" for me.

I do have a couple questions though...

On the distorted arts from the amps did you use a stomp box distortion pedal in front of the amps?​​Which Marshall & Badcat amp models did you use?​​Any chance you could add the raw unprocessed DI signal as a mix feed?​​For the amps, plucks, and chords any chance we'll see a tempo sync option added?​


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 31, 2019)

For those who picked it up, does the price showed up correctly? Over here, not only the intro price is not there ( I tried since the past 2 days so it's not because of the deadline), it's still showing up the high price juste before going to PayPal. but the conversion in Canadian dollar is also way off. Wondering if it's just me or anybody else had a similar issue?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 31, 2019)

lp59burst said:


> Overall this is really really good and a solid "buy" for me.



Thank you!



lp59burst said:


> I do have a couple questions though...
> 
> On the distorted arts from the amps did you use a stomp box distortion pedal in front of the amps?



Yes, trusty ol' Rat pedal.



lp59burst said:


> Which Marshall & Badcat amp models did you use?



Marshall: JTM45 reissue
Bad Cat: Hot Cat 100R

Both heads into their own Marshall 1960s 4x12

Chosen over Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier mk1 and Ampeg SVT classic. 4 mics were used on each cab choosing 1 from each by sending out some mixes to nearest and dearest to select the favourite. There were also some floor room mics, U87s, but the M/S option in the middle of the room work much better.



lp59burst said:


> Any chance you could add the raw unprocessed DI signal as a mix feed?



It's hard to say at the moment for various reasons, possibly for some articulations. What I can say is I'll be taking what I learned into future sessions regarding this (and many other things).



lp59burst said:


> For the amps, plucks, and chords any chance we'll see a tempo sync option added?



I hesitate to mention too much but there are a number of updates planned including tempo sync options on the arps and some thoughts on providing more chord control such as selecting round robins, key switching as well as some other GUI additions.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Dec 31, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> For those who picked it up, does the price showed up correctly? Over here, not only the intro price is not there ( I tried since the past 2 days so it's not because of the deadline), it's still showing up the high price juste before going to PayPal. but the conversion in Canadian dollar is also way off. Wondering if it's just me or anybody else had a similar issue?



Thanks for pointing this out, set up a new international payment system recently, seems it needs some adjustments. A few drinks into New Years celebration so let's sort this out tomorrow aha, replied to your PM.

And promo period will be extended to allow people to digest the walkthrough. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 31, 2019)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent amp choices... I have a "boutique" made JTM45 replica.

I also had an original ProCo Rat from the late 70's ('79) iirc...

Anyway, thanks for the detailed responses... I'm buying it right now... as a guitarist myself I'm really excited to experiment with layering real guitar tracks via my Helix, and some mic'd tube amps I have, with your excellent VI...

Cheers and Happy New Year...


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 31, 2019)

In at the wire... 

...any chance of extending the 12/31 intro pricing date since a few folks were waiting for the walkthrough first, which only recently arrived?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 31, 2019)

lp59burst said:


> In at the wire...
> 
> ...any chance of extending the 12/31 intro pricing date since a few folks were waiting for the walkthrough first, which only recently arrived?



I think so. In post #50 posted earlier today, it was mentioned "And promo period will be extended to allow people to digest the walkthrough" so I guess it will go over 12/31. Really looking forward to it


----------



## nordicguy (Jan 1, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> ...
> 
> I hesitate to mention too much but there are a number of updates planned including tempo sync options on the arps and some thoughts on providing more chord control such as selecting round robins, key switching as well as some other GUI additions.


This!
Would be awesome.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 2, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Excellent amp choices... I have a "boutique" made JTM45 replica.
> 
> I also had an original ProCo Rat from the late 70's ('79) iirc...
> 
> ...



Big fan of the Rats! Also really liked the Marshall Jackhammer, had a fairly fat sound, little muddy but worked for that washy vibe.

And great, please do share anything you feel happy sharing, always great to hear!



lp59burst said:


> In at the wire...
> 
> ...any chance of extending the 12/31 intro pricing date since a few folks were waiting for the walkthrough first, which only recently arrived?



Sure, intro price now extended through January to allow for people to digest the walkthrough, user feedback, more demos and possible reviews after arriving back from holiday times.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 2, 2020)

Wow. What a fun instrument to play with. So inspiring. I've been looking for great ambiant guitar vst for quite some time and this one really delivers with what I was looking for. No loops, no phrases. Well done!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Jan 27, 2020)

Grizzlymv said:


> Wow. What a fun instrument to play with. So inspiring. I've been looking for great ambiant guitar vst for quite some time and this one really delivers with what I was looking for. No loops, no phrases. Well done!



Thanks for the kind words, super glad you enjoy.

- - - - -

As a heads up, promo ends at the end of this week (Jan-31st-2020). Included in your purchase is a 25% lifetime voucher (distrubuted to all in February) for all current and future Waverunner Audio releases.

CELESTIAL GUITAR ->


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi all, 

I'm heading back into the studio for two days on 24th and 25th March to record more material for this library. I thought this might be a nice chance to open up discussion with those who have purchased, and see what you might like added/changed, and those considering what you might like to see.

The nature of this session is to re-record a few articulations and add more. For this the setup will be exactly the same in terms of guitar*/amps/micing.

Currently on the list: 

*Chords maj/min*: I'm going to record more variety of the maj/min chords and make them more consistent depending on keyswitch/patch.

*Arps*: These will be re-recorded for tempo syncing

*New Chords*: Beyond maj/min

*Dist Tapped Chords*: I really love this patch (placing the left hand in chord position and tapping the guitar headstock or body with the right hand, inspired by Nirvana). So more variety / rr of these, I don't think they exist elsewhere

*Singles*: Possibly another single patch to the same depth as the current one (x5 rr x2 velocity layers)

*Interface*: The height/size is currently just a little off the Fibonacci ratio (at default setting). I'm looking to explore this/the logarithmic spiral in terms of design (yeah I'm a geek, and this is all about space!)

*Functionality*: Keyswitching, round robin selection for chords, tempo sync for arps. Some other things coming later down the line.

- - - - -​
And a few other things in mind that I'll keep under the radar for the moment! One of the benefits of performing, editing, scripting and designing libraries all myself is it's so much easier and viable to drop in sessions like this, so I'm sure there'll be more to come.

*The guitar: PRS Santana SE, 2003, mahogany body and neck, rosewood fingerboard, beaut to play and wonderful sounds. I'm fret leveling, upgrading the bridge to a TonePros wraparound and upgrading the nut to a Tusq. I'm expecting the tone will change slightly (all for the better), but not radically.

- - - - -​For those who purchased during the promo period, you'll receive the lifetime voucher of 25% off next week. Please email support(at)waverunneraudio.com if you haven't received it by end of the week. For clarification, this is a one-use discount code that will take 25% off any product released or that will be released in the future.

NB: This will be a free upgrade.

So, please do share your suggestions and I look forward to getting into the studio to record them.

Ross


----------



## Paul Christof (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey Ross,

the new stuff you’ve listed off, sound like a great addition to an already awesome library, so big thumbs up from me.

One thing I would love to see more of is a variety of bowed patches. A bowed bend up/down (min 2nd /major 2nd) would make a really unique addition. Maybe some evolving patches could be interesting as well.

One other thing I want to mention (GUI-related), is the lack of a dB value display when you move the level of any mic position, same thing goes for the panning of the mics. In my opinion it’d be more user-friendly to see exactly what value I’m dialing in.

Thanks for going in to record new stuff btw, not many devs would continue to support their library post-release with new content, this very much appreciated.


----------



## TomaeusD (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for continuing your support on this. It's a valuable instrument already. Should I be that guy and ask for maj/min7 variants?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Mar 7, 2020)

That's great news for the update headsup. I certainly wouldn't mind another single variation as the sound of the current one is already majestic. having a different one will expand the versatility of this instrument, at least for me. What about some reverse patch, or maybe have the ability to reverse it from the gui, and adjust the lenght of the note so the reverse could be adjusted to be quicker if the original note have a very long decay? 

One "bug" I found is in the Celestial Oceans in the pads section. The last 4 notes have a very different attack than the rest. It's very slow on all other notes, like if the attack value was quite high (which make sense for a pad) but the last 4 ones plays like if the attack was at 0...almost like a key instrument rather than a pad. Not sure if it's intentional or not, but sound more like if they are out of place. 

In any cases, many thanks again for your incredible work on this library. And thank you for keeping supporting it! 

Cheers


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 8, 2020)

Paul Christof said:


> Hey Ross,
> 
> the new stuff you’ve listed off, sound like a great addition to an already awesome library, so big thumbs up from me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions - I will be taking the bow in with me so will explore those bends!

Values are something I'm looking into for all current GUI's, so that will no doubt be implemented at some point, especially useful for delay settings too. I've been reading some design blogs and one from the Valhalla folks I think I'll use is having in-gui help, hopefully this makes things much more intuitive.



TomaeusD said:


> Thanks for continuing your support on this. It's a valuable instrument already. Should I be that guy and ask for maj/min7 variants?



Ah no worries and thank you. maj/min7s might have to wait for a later update, there are a few other chords I'm keen to explore, but if there's enough time..




Grizzlymv said:


> That's great news for the update headsup. I certainly wouldn't mind another single variation as the sound of the current one is already majestic. having a different one will expand the versatility of this instrument, at least for me. What about some reverse patch, or maybe have the ability to reverse it from the gui, and adjust the lenght of the note so the reverse could be adjusted to be quicker if the original note have a very long decay?
> 
> One "bug" I found is in the Celestial Oceans in the pads section. The last 4 notes have a very different attack than the rest. It's very slow on all other notes, like if the attack value was quite high (which make sense for a pad) but the last 4 ones plays like if the attack was at 0...almost like a key instrument rather than a pad. Not sure if it's intentional or not, but sound more like if they are out of place.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Reverse feature is incoming at some point, perhaps with some pre-reversed patches too. 

Thanks for pointing out the Celestial Oceans issue, seems it's a left-over from testing the loop zone so just needs the sample start positioning resetting to zero. That fix will come with the update!

So to add to the list:

*This update*
A new singles patch
Bowed bends
Evolving bowed articulations
_Possible_ min/maj7 chords
Values indicated in GUI

*Later down the line*
Reverse feature
Reverse Patches
min/maj7 chords if not this update

With what's already on the list and a few things I'd like to keep as a surprise that will probably do it, but any more suggestions or requests very welcome which will go into consideration for a future update.

Thank you all for the suggestions and feedback, really cool to hear it's being enjoyed.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi everyone, this and all upcoming recording sessions have been postponed. Some new libraries already recorded are coming and it might be I do some updates for CG from my home studio.

Keep safe,

Ross


----------



## CGR (Mar 16, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hi everyone, this and all upcoming recording sessions have been postponed. Some new libraries already recorded are coming and it might be I do some updates for CG from my home studio.
> 
> Keep safe,
> 
> Ross


Thanks for the update Ross, and likewise - stay safe & well.


----------



## motomotomoto (Mar 19, 2020)

TomaeusD said:


> Thanks for continuing your support on this. It's a valuable instrument already. Should I be that guy and ask for maj/min7 variants?



I will also be that guy


----------



## Allen Constantine (Mar 20, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> I will also be that guy



+1


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Sep 8, 2020)

Hey all, hope things are good.

Excited to say uptakes have gone really well, the library currently stands to pretty much quadruple in size, so at some point, hopefully this year, there'll be a 're-launch' introducing the new content and GUI updates. 

All requests here are done and expanded on with a new dry amp sound (The PRS through some pretty tasty boutique pedals including one I soldered up myself and into a Sound City Mark VI); maj/min7, new short notes, much more exploration into the bowed technique, various legato options, textual experimentation and vast expanse on sound design, plus a host of other things that I know I've wanted when composing for some TV shows. It will also sit along nicely with upcoming 'Boba'.

In the meantime, I'm very open to adding any further suggestions to the library falling into the softer, celestial, ambient guitar library category, after all, this is a journey over Celestial Horizons. So any requests, pop 'em down and I'll get 'em recorded.

Ross


----------



## motomotomoto (Sep 8, 2020)

desperately want acoustic sounds although that seems out of the range of this library!


----------



## Scalms (Sep 8, 2020)

I will say the tone of this instrument is magical, easily one of my favorite purchases this year.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Sep 9, 2020)

motomotomoto said:


> desperately want acoustic sounds although that seems out of the range of this library!



This first outing is electric guitar, but certainly open to a Celestial Acoustic library.



Scalms said:


> I will say the tone of this instrument is magical, easily one of my favorite purchases this year.



Ah thanks kindly! All new material is a new signal chain, gives much more flexibility and some more hopefully just as magical sounds.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi all! First update finally out through the door. From those mentioned above, version 1.1b introduces a dry signal for select articulations and a GUI overhaul:




​A few notes:

Aurora, Shimmer, V838 and Flare are now named by their corresponding effect.
Updated to use Kontakt 6's new FX with added controls.
Tape and EQ controls added.
Volume sliders are now completely smooth.
FX values now display when changed.
Sliders are re-designed and widened to more easily control, especially for those with large 4k monitors.
Adds C3a and C3b: a new, dry chain for min/maj chords, singles, harmonics, fingered trem and drum stick string hits (chords single, chords repeat and singles). Same amp, 2 mic choices (dynamic and condenser).
As above lots more recorded, no eta at present.

- - - - -​
Update walkthrough and instructions coming tomorrow. This requires a re-install. Best practice would be to backup the library, uninstall and remove from Pulse, and re-download for a clean installation. Existing projects will need re-pointing to the new library but will only need to be done once. There are instructions for how to do so with Dutch Rosetta here: https://waverunneraudio.com/support/ The process is the same. Please get in touch if you need any help with this.

- - - - - A Good Deal - - - - -​
For new customers (those who have not purchased with Waverunner Audio before) who are interested in Celstial Guitar, the best way to pick it up is with OMNIS, our limited space 'everything bundle' and for the same price (or a little more depending where you are), you'll receive every library released so far, exclusive libraries, upcoming libraries and enter a raffle to for the MacBook Pro giveaway.

Existing customers, this update is free. If you are interested in OMNIS, please reach out for your personalised discount code.

- - - - -​
Really hope you enjoy the update, it's based on feedback and requests so please keep them coming!

And lastly, a new Celestial Guitar demo from Rotho:

​


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 14, 2022)

Hey all, here's a quick overview of the main changes found in 1.1b:

​
And the v1.0 in-depth walkthrough covers the content more thoroughly:

​


----------

